# New snow company names



## lawnsrusinc.

Hi Everyone,

Well as happy but sad as i am to see that winter is almost here i am re-organizing my companies and was trying to pick a name. So i would appreciate some help.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## wewille

Where in wisconsin are you? Is lawns r us your current name?


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

We are located in SE wisconsin and lawns r us is the current name that we run with for snow. But iam currently thinking about teaming up with another contractor that I have worked with for 7-8 years and that is also part of the reason for the name change for snow.


----------



## grandview

Are all those names available from the State?


----------



## Longae29

Any of the ones with "winter services" in the name is probably a good way to piggy back off of "Winter Services, Inc's" business.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Longae29;1052330 said:


> Any of the ones with "winter services" in the name is probably a good way to piggy back off of "Winter Services, Inc's" business.


Which may be a bad thing....


----------



## Longae29

Yeah....I'm not a fan....

I would personally stick with the name you've got, if you've been plowing for 7 or 8 years (or more), you should have some name recognition...which in my opinion is extremely important, if you've lasted this long you must be doing something right, which has had nothing to do with your name.


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Yea part of the reason is me and another co. May just join together for snow he has had his co. for 34 years. Was kinda thinkin it might be easier to market a diff. Co name than my present one.


----------



## Mick76

IMO partnerships are a bad thing ....... Do you HAVE to partner with him? Why not just use your company and sub him out and 1099 him? If he does good work then it would benefit you and him without going into a partnership..... 
Just a little friendly advice from someone thats been there......

BTW I really don't like any of the names... if you've been established for awhile which it seem you have I'd just tweak your name to LAWNS and snowplowing RUS...... as longae stated brand recong is key in my book also....
Good Luck


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

I have done a partnership myself once before just not the right person that time. So I do agree with you in a way on that. I have worked directly with this guy for 10 years doing all the landscape maint on commercial properties after he did the installs


----------



## PSI

I would stay as far away from the name Winter Services, Inc as much as possible!! this company is located in McHenry, IL and they do not pay there Subs.


----------



## [email protected]

I voted elite....sounds good and ESR rolls off the tongue....


----------



## swtiih

If those are my choice then Elite


----------



## Longae29

you should tell your guys to at least trim around your yard signs, thats hurting your name recognition.


----------



## forestfireguy

I like Artic Services of those choices, but a good point was made above, try to build it around your current name, better brand awareness. Something like "Lawnsrus Snow Managment" or the like.


----------



## Kramer

Not really a fan of any of them.

1/ crystal clear snow management

2/ flake fixer snow control

3/ frost be-gone snow and ice control

4/ all-clear snow services

5/ winter wizards snow and ice

6/ snow-clear operations

7/ snow chasers inc

8/ groundmasters snow and ice

9/ plow down snow services

10/ *S*uper *N*ice *O*utside *W*inter services

LOL


----------



## forestfireguy

How bout- "keeping you open snow & ice management", think about management, and here's the reason, all we can do is manage what we get, there's no manufacturing, trading, selling, or anything else involved in snow work........


----------



## ff610

I've got a bunch of names I put together a month ago for another company we opened. It was a tough call for me, so I think I have a bunch of decent ones. I'll try to find it and post it on here later today. We ended up going with "Total Snow Solutions"


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Mick76;1052362 said:


> IMO partnerships are a bad thing ....... Do you HAVE to partner with him? Why not just use your company and sub him out and 1099 him? If he does good work then it would benefit you and him without going into a partnership.....
> Just a little friendly advice from someone thats been there......
> 
> BTW I really don't like any of the names... if you've been established for awhile which it seem you have I'd just tweak your name to LAWNS and snowplowing RUS...... as longae stated brand recong is key in my book also....
> Good Luck


^^^^ agree on all accounts!


----------



## BamBamm5144

There are tons of companies around here with "Elite" in them. Also a lot with winter services and the others you mentioned.

Ive heard of you guys because of postings on craigslist. People already know you do snowplowing so why change it up?


----------



## WIPensFan

How about *A*bsolute *S*now *S*olutions?


----------



## badabing1512

WIPensFan;1059799 said:


> How about *A*bsolute *S*now *S*olutions?


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Longae29

Now that I know you have 28 plows and loaders (your signature) I would really question why you would want to change your name?


----------



## peterng

I ended up going with weplow.ca, even though we blow more than we plow.
Pete


----------



## TPC Services

I'm a low baller choose me!! that should be a good one


----------

